# need spur center for Jet



## thor54 (Jan 15, 2010)

I picked up a 1995 Jet 1236 lathe. It is missing the spur center and the Jet web site does not seem to sell the part. JWL1236-02 on diagram. I'm thinking this may be a generic part and that it's simply a Morse center, but which one and where can I find one? I believe there are 4 different Morse type centers. This is my first lathe, please excuse my lack of knowlege, but what the heck, that's why I cam to this site.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

The 1236 has a MT-2 headstock, so you should be able to go to a website such as http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/catalog?Args= and find a spur center for your lathe. It also has a 1"-8 tpi headstock thread if you are wanting to buy a chuck or a faceplate. 

Don't be afraid to ask questions here, this is a great place for answers.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

All you need to know is the Morse taper size, probably a #2 on a lathe that size. You can get one at any woodworking retailer that sells lathe equipment. Or here's a link: 
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Lathe_Accessories___Drive_Centers?Args=


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Guess I type faster than you sawdust :smile:


----------



## thor54 (Jan 15, 2010)

*thanks*

I'll be turning something by the weekend. Your information is much appreciated


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Be sure to post some pictures of your work, we like to see different people's ideas and work!


----------

